# Contractor's kickout flashing: right, wrong, or just ugly?



## BNDYI (Nov 5, 2016)

I had some stucco work done and the contractor recommended adding kickout flashing which I knew was the right thing to do, but it was installed differently than I expected. It comes out in front of the stucco trim instead of to the side of it. It's an eyesore. If I'd done it I would have installed the flashing 3" farther up the roof so the corner of the last shingle was in the corner of the flashing and the flashing would come out of the side of the trim instead of coming out of the front of it. Is the way it's done wrong? Is the way I want it done wrong? Would I have any argument for telling the contractor to redo it?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 5, 2016)

Actually you are correct, he could have done the "kick-out" by simply tucking the "L" metal under the existing flashing and forming the turn to deflect the runoff into the gutter.

To the bigger point, in that not using "Z Bar may be aesthetically appealing now, but a problem to seal in successive roof applications.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 7, 2016)

#1, I would have used black, not silver.
#2, I would have installed in under the next to last shingle above whatever he used for that outside corner for a few reasons.
Less visible, it would direct water away from the bottom of that outside corner


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 7, 2016)

There's nothing about the flashing that is done correctly. Your stucco guy should know better if he was any good at all. Sorry.


----------



## BNDYI (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I will be replacing the roof in the next couple of years and at that time I will cut the stucco away from the roof and install Z bar flashing. For now I'd like to get this project wrapped up. This project started out as cutting and replacing the stucco trim for windows, but grew when rot was discovered. I was able to talk the contractor out of the $$$ he was charging me for 3 flashings, as it was part of the walls he was charging me for separately. However I was not able to convince him that his hourly rate was too high. I usually do things myself, this is the first time I've hired someone for a house project. I learned a few lessons; as soon as the scope of the project grew beyond the original estimate I should have done these three things: 

1-I should have asked what the hourly rate was.
2-I should have asked how many hours they expected.
3-I should have examined how much work I could do myself.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 9, 2016)

4. Cheapest price is the cheapest job. Next time ask yourself, am I paying enough to fix it correctly?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2016)

BNDYI said:


> Thanks for the responses. I will be replacing the roof in the next couple of years and at that time I will cut the stucco away from the roof and install Z bar flashing. For now I'd like to get this project wrapped up. This project started out as cutting and replacing the stucco trim for windows, but grew when rot was discovered. I was able to talk the contractor out of the $$$ he was charging me for 3 flashings, as it was part of the walls he was charging me for separately. However I was not able to convince him that his hourly rate was too high. I usually do things myself, this is the first time I've hired someone for a house project. I learned a few lessons; as soon as the scope of the project grew beyond the original estimate I should have done these three things:
> 
> 1-I should have asked what the hourly rate was.
> 2-I should have asked how many hours they expected.
> 3-I should have examined how much work I could do myself.



You will want a step flashing when you do the roof.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 9, 2016)

nealtw said:


> You will want a step flashing when you do the roof.



That will require cutting and removing the stucco at the roof edge.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> That will require cutting and removing the stucco at the roof edge.



He said that.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 9, 2016)

nealtw said:


> He said that.



Saying and doing...two different things. Don't let any roofing contractor ever tell you it's ok to reuse existing flashing.


----------

